

Why Did Steve Jobs Decide To Make The iPhone Before The iPad? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2012/12/why-did-steve-jobs-decide-to-make-the-iphone-before-the-ipad/

======
smegel
The smartphone needed inventing, it was low hanging fruit (for Steve Jobs).

Tablets had already been invented, and had already failed. It wasn't obvious
that even Apple could make them succeed (perhaps in hindsight).

~~~
npguy
That is a good explanation except for the fact that at that point the phone
industry was tough to deal with. If the iPad was more or less ready a wifi
only iPad would have been the easier choice?

